# Ghost in the hot water valve



## PAULYBOY (Feb 27, 2006)

I started a new thread for more advice. I really appreciate the advice given in the last thread. I recently replaced the faucet in my 50 year old unremodelled tub/shower. It's the type that goes thru the tub with the 2 faucets close together. Anyway, the other day as I was "leaving the building" ala Elvis, I heard a running water sound. When I got back into the bathroom, I noticed the hot water knob was twisted about a quarter turn open. Do I need to tighten the actual valve up inside the tap? Or do I already need to replace some internal o rings and such?


----------



## cabinetsetc (Apr 14, 2006)

If it's a minimal quality tap, you shouldn't be having problems with it so soon. If it was open 1/4 turn with no one in the house, you are on the wrong forum. Try researching www.paranormal.com


----------

